# I built a cart for my smokers



## kurtsara (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had a 30" MES for a year now and a couple months ago I bought a 40" MES when Sam's had them on sale.

I do some woodworking so I can sell a few things and get some new tools, so I figured why not build myself a cart, I had both smokers on a table but the 40" is so tall that it was hard to see the digital readout, so I built it so they sat level.

The wife painted it black and put 3 coats of clear.


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks great, I like that garage in the back too!!!!


----------



## seboke (Apr 16, 2008)

Sweet looking rig.  Looks more like a custom job now vs. just a couple of smokers.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 17, 2008)

NICE JOB MES ala cart'e


----------



## walking dude (Apr 17, 2008)

nice job kurt.........you should of wired that cart up.........so only one cord, and outlets built into the back of it.........maybe even build a wind break around it..........lolololol

looking good dude


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 17, 2008)

I did wire an outlet on it so I onyl have to plug in one cord and have plans for maybe a roof and a wind break wall on the back


----------



## kookie (Apr 17, 2008)

Great looking cart.........Nice workmanship..............


----------



## mossymo (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice, I am emailing this link to my wife so it can be "her" idea for me to build !!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking good. Looks like there are quite a few crafts men in the forum.
Andy.


----------



## funh2o (Apr 17, 2008)

Great job on building the new cart Kurt. And it looks like the wife did a nice job with the painting also. A nice husband and wife project that you both will enjoy for smoking all your favorite eats. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

That's nice!


----------



## phil s (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice cart Kurt! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you ever get down on the SW metro, just swing by with your tools and build me one for my Primo XL too!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 17, 2008)

good looken setup and nice looken shop give us a tour of shop and qview of what comes out of cookers thanks


----------



## smoke_chef (Apr 17, 2008)

I like it. Good thinking. I like the motorcycle in the back ground too.


----------



## geob (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice cart.  I like the same level idea.  I like to build but not paint.  

geob


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wheres the flat screen tv and the beer tapper?  Nice job, should make life a lot easier on the back!


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are a few pics, the shop is a mess but we are always working on something

and a pic of our smoked brisket and one of 4 pork butts and 4 pork tenderloins

and a pic of our Goldwing and the camper we pull with it.


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 18, 2008)

We love to ride motorcycle and ATV's, 13,000 miles on the bike last year.




I hate painting so luckily the wife paints and stains all of our items we sell unless the customer paints it themselves


----------

